# Oh the Rain



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

So of course we gave Rollie his bath last night and the rain started today. It always happens that way! Here he is nice and clean and brushed out last night.

And here's Rollie tonight after our walk. Sigh. At least I have the pictures to remember it by.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

OMG! Rollie was gorgeous last night! LOL!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, he is cute any which way!! but I must say, you are braver than I, once it starts raining we rarely take Tillie on walks outside, because she flings mud and muck all over her legs and belly!! LOL


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a cute little baby....either way!! LOL


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

We are in CT also. What town?


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Baxter -- who believes bath is a special sort of hell -- loves the rain! He runs around outside when it's raining like recess has just been called. He's due a bath because we had a really nice rain on Sunday, and he played in that and then has been playing in the mud every morning since!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Milo's Mom said:


> We are in CT also. What town?


Hi! We're in Beacon Falls. Are you close by?


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Milo's Mom said:


> We are in CT also. What town?


Duh - I see from your avatar that you're in Old Saybrook. It's great to meet local Hav lovers. Maybe we can have a meet-up. Where did you get Milo?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

There are LOTS of us here in New England... and fortunately, all our states are small!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Beacon Falls - that's not far from where I grew up: Stamford and Watertown. I do still miss the Autumn colors, but I do NOT miss the snow.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

I so miss Connecticut - I grew up in Mystic. I am planning to take wee Whisky there next summer.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

StarrLhasa said:


> Beacon Falls - that's not far from where I grew up: Stamford and Watertown. I do still miss the Autumn colors, but I do NOT miss the snow.


No, not too far! Stamford is a haul, but Watertown isn't as far, I think. I used to commute to Stamford from Naugatuck. Actually, I commuted from Naugatuck to the Bronx for one year. Bleh!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yep the rain has started here in Oregon too! It is so hard to keep them clean here is a picture of zoey the day after a bath we had a fun day at a river


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

It has been raining her for days and finally are supposed to have some nice sunny days in the mid to upper 80's - my favorite weather! Cool at night (finally) and warm during the day! We just had a brief downpour last night and of course, that was exactly when McGee decided he had to pee! He got soaked but doesn't seem to mind it at all!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

We lived in Rocky Hill for many years before we moved to Old Saybrook. We love it here. We got Milo from Nutmeg Havanese in Vernon. Brookie was a rescue. My daughter lives in Stamford and commutes to Manhattan every day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Yep the rain has started here in Oregon too! It is so hard to keep them clean here is a picture of zoey the day after a bath we had a fun day at a river


Ahhh, a girl after Kodi's heart!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Suzi said:


> Yep the rain has started here in Oregon too! It is so hard to keep them clean here is a picture of zoey the day after a bath we had a fun day at a river


Those doggies look like they're having FUN!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I adore Rollie's coloring!! I suppose he's unlikely to keep it, right? I also love his "cut". You CT people are all 3 hrs from me. I need someone closer!!! (Well, I DO have Atticus, thank goodness!)

Alanna


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

lanabanana said:


> I adore Rollie's coloring!! I suppose he's unlikely to keep it, right? I also love his "cut". You CT people are all 3 hrs from me. I need someone closer!!! (Well, I DO have Atticus, thank goodness!)
> 
> Alanna


VT - yeah, a bit of a haul, but not too bad. I wish our yard were fenced-in. We'd totally do a New England Playdate.

As for Rollie's coloring, he'll definitely look different after grooming - all the grey will be gone for sure. He's never been cut though. I was going to take him to the groomers and then he started with his "adolescent fear stage" so I decided to hold off. Also, part of me wants to see how floofy he can get before we get him cut.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Try working in the rain I don't think I can wait the two weeks I have left before my Parks job ends. Plus I pulled some muscles and I have to wake up in the dark. Poor me . I hope I can find a new job that I love . Does anyone have a job for me in the sun? PS my babies have to come too! And I am serious ! cant stand my boy friend. Oh yea and it is raining again today


----------

